# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Нужен хак для Crypto-Box

## prizrak3d

Народ всем привет!! Помогите пожалуйста... есть юсб ключ типа Crypto-Box Marx, нужно сделать его эмуляцию или копию, кому как больше нравиться.. с помощью чего это можно сотворитьИ? и какИ? Заранее огромное спасибо, пишите ЛС или на почту prizrak3d@mail.ru

----------


## BfoX

вопрос еще актуален?

----------


## prizrak3d

уже к сожалению нет... Проблема решилась скачиванием хакнутой версией Micromine.

----------


## y0hm

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти ломаный micromine?

----------


## MrPavlik

Делали мне для человека (выступал посредником). Но нужен ключ и лицензия. У Micromine серьезная защита. Делали недели две и несколько раз снимали дампы с ключа.

----------


## Ar6inov

Дайте контакт пож, кто делал

----------


## Ar6inov

> Делали мне для человека (выступал посредником). Но нужен ключ и лицензия. У Micromine серьезная защита. Делали недели две и несколько раз снимали дампы с ключа.


Дайте контакт пож, кто делал

----------

